# Another new P!!!!



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hehehe i am a very happy bastard!!!!

here is my new p!!!!Guess the spiece and size.....(it is very easy!!!)























***More pics to come...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

5 to 6 inch elong or rhom ?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

He look pretty pointy like an elong, but kinda the rhom shape. So, I say 5 inch canadian hog tooth right hook RHOM.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

5.5 inch, serrasalmus teriblepicus


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

At first glace it looked like he was in the toliet!!







However, 5" elong is my guess


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It was easy guys!It is indeed a 5" Elongatus

Here some more pics!He is into a 85g tank and he is active as hell!!!!!























View attachment 51021


View attachment 51022


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new Elong


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Thats a really sweet specimen.
Bombass good lookin fish


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

That photo on the left side near your name, is that your fish or one you had?

it looks like a zebra pleco... rare and pricey!

Nice P by the way!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

FrontMan said:


> That photo on the left side near your name, is that your fish or one you had?
> 
> it looks like a zebra pleco... rare and pricey!
> 
> ...


yes it is my biggest male zebra pleco in it's old tank...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet elong. congrats


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice elong.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

nice, hope he is more active than mine was in a 75g.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats Jim








Yet another awesome addition to your already very impressive collection









Where did you get it? Adrien?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

beautiful elongatus jim ...great pickup


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys!!!

***Jonas i got it directly from Peru!!!!I made some 'valuable connectiopns' and with the help of a friend who runs an lfs the fish is here......I also got some leaf fish and some acestro's!!!!!


----------

